# IronMac's BAD Calls!



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to take up the challenge from MacNutt and inviting him to participate in this thread. He's been saying that I've been wrong MANY times about the Middle East, about the Liberals and whatever else he can think of in this forum.

I am challenging him to find three of my predictions in the "Everything Else, eh?" forum where I've been "terribly" wrong and I want to see the original post. I'm going to cut him some slack so it does NOT have to be about the Middle East.

I'd hate to use the words of a half-wit religous fanatic but he's MacNutt's hero so *"Bring them on"*.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay. Hope you are ready for this.

I also hope you can wait until tomorrow night to begin the festivities. I have no desire to burn you down to a stump this late at night. In fact...I have no intention or desire to do this at all. It just creates enemies and eliminates good sparring partners.

I know...I've been down this road before, here at ehmac.

Manana, mi amigo. Perhaps you'll reconsider by then.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll make this even more interesting...I won't defend any of the posts that MacNutt brings up...if other people agree that I've been wrong on those three posts then I will admit it.

MacNutt...don't worry about my feelings over this because I'm looking forward to landing you. I've been gleefully sharpening my gaffing hook for the last hour. 

You go and attend to that growing business of your's...just make sure you come on back now, y'hear?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan. 

Prepare yourself laddie. Sharpen your blade and tighten your mind. You'll need both of them to be in very fine fettle, if you want to survive.

I take no prisoners... I ask no quarter, and none is given. Not ever, once the battle has been joined.

Last chance old buddy. Walk away and we can continue our happy jousting...or stay on this track and deal with the inevitable consequences.

Your call.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

aaaaaa, tough guys

in my country, we call this foreplay!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Foreplay? Here in Alberta we call it Bulls**t!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

C'mon Ironmac! You should know by now that Macnutt is NEVER wrong. Time to pull up a comfy chair and follow this one along.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

From "The Philosophy of Life According to Macnutt" -- "Wrong is a word found only in the dictionary of fools and cowards. In that I am neither, I am never incorrect. My world views are many, having evolved from many years of living abroad. These first-hand experiences, rather than the vicarious experiences of others, give me a perspective unknown in the common moments of Life. Thus, accept the fact that I am correct and you are incorrect. With acceptance of this one simple philosophy comes a form of pseudo-enlightenment. Trust me on this."


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I've called up the local taxidermy shop to tell them that they are about to have the honour of mounting the largest largemouth that has ever been caught.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

dr. g you forgot the wink and the grin!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

miguelsanchez, when one is quoting Macnutt, a "wink and a grin" are not necessary. For, as it is written in "The Way of Life According to Macnutt", "A smart person is one who understands my words. Blessed is he or she who accepts my words as The Truth. Such acceptance is far simplier than complex cognition of complex issues. Live Life in a simple manner and you shall not be burdened with the stress of those who live in the distant parts of our land."


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

amen.

trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vaya con Dios, mi amigo.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Ok! Something to look forward to on a dull, mausey Friday!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt mused;



> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.


i have a hard time being "scared" by a guy in a skirt, unless there is an updraft


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Ohhhhh - this waiting is killing me!!! I got a fever, and the only prescription is more MacNutt!!!

--- pause to collect thoughts --- 

What am I saying??!???


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Good grief!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And thus began the reign of Macnutt the First. Lord of the manor, we are but serfs to his cause .....playthings for him to toy with at his leisure. We are but mustard seed to his mighty wind..........bits of sand to his mountain of knowledge.......and humble servants to do as he wishes. 

Verily, I say unto thee, heavy is the head that knows no boundaries or has no limitations. For when it is full, it shall spew forth a multitude of thoughts and ideas. Sadly, the hippites and the yippites, and the lefties and far lefties, shall not be able to heed his message, and thus be left behind in the passing parade of Life according to Macnutt. Trust me on this.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry, but the chant from the Jerry Springer Show has pirced my brain......Gerr-ie, Gerr-ie, Gerr-ie!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Toca Loca Nation said:


> Ohhhhh - this waiting is killing me!!! I got a fever, and the only prescription is more MacNutt!!!
> 
> --- pause to collect thoughts ---
> 
> What am I saying??!???


It's evident that you need socialized medicine.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hopefully from a totally sustainable socilaised medical system.

Perhaps we'll actually have one of those here in Canada someday soon. We certainly don't have a health care system like that, at this particular point in time. What we Canadians currently have is a failing health care system that is falling apart under the present load...and one that is totally unprepared to handle the massive increase in demand from the aging Baby Boomer generation, once they all begin to make age-related demands on the system.

In fact...according to many experts on the subject...the Canadian Health Care system is on the verge of total collapse these days. (certainly the lineups for treatment are beginning to stretch into YEARS in some cases).

And all of this is happening while Canadians are paying almost HALF of ALL their high taxes into the current flawed Health Care system.

Question here: Once we Canadians start paying ALL of our many taxes into the "Free" Health Care System (leaving ZERO money for schools or roads or daycare or pulblic workers salaries or anything else)...

Will Health care actually begin to "work"? Finally?

Or will it still be "broken" at that point? And will we STILL have long lineups?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ironmac, et al....

Just got back from a bit of late friday night mayhem. My schedule is filled until sunday night at the very earliest ( I DO actually have a real life away from this forum, after all).

At that point I may just have the time to sit down and sort throught hundreds of pages of old threads here at ehmac in order to make some quotes that will point out to you how badly wrong your predictions of doom and gloom in the middle east have turned out to be.

Especially now that democracy is breaking out all over that region.  

See you then.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> some quotes that will point out to you how badly wrong your predictions of doom and gloom in the middle east have turned out to be.


Not "quotes" but the entire post. I don't want my words taken out of context. 

Don't take too long...unlike you, I don't have over 7000 posts!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That giant number that follows me everywhere I go was arrived at honestly Ironmac.

Almost NONE of those seven thousand odd posts were thowaway "one liners". Pretty much ALL of them were long and detailed posts that came directly from the heart. (and, BTW...unlike our highest post champion here at ehmac...ALL of my many posts at ehmac have been done on an Apple Macintosh computer. Not a Dell running Windows.)

Plus...I am not an active member of any other online forum. This is home for me. And has been since I first came back home from my lifelong oilpatch adventures about four years ago. Pretty much all of my spare time away from my business is spent right here at ehmac. And will be, until I either get kicked out or cancelled or die from old age.

The first two of those possibilities are in the hands of the ehmac mods. The latter is a very distant genetically-driven near impossibility. Given the fact that my family is VERY long-lived, and the fact that I am in excellent health.

So...you guys are STUCK with me! At least for the forseeable future. (best to just DEAL with it...eh?)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I think that it will require several hours of searching and quoting to find all of the many threads and posts where you predicted doom and gloom for the middle east, Ironmac.

And even then, you will likely try to minimise those previous (and obviously wrong) predictions...or, you will attempt to show them in some better light. Especially given what we now know and accept as the current reality.

This is just human nature.

Again I have to ask you, old buddy....

Do you REALLY want to go there?

Wouldn't you really rather just keep on sparring on an equal footing? (less grief and less angst and less hatred...and far more fun in the long run without all of the bad history to cloud things up between us).

Again...your choice.

You might want to carefully consider those facts, before you proceed on this particular path, Ironmac.

Trust me on this.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

If not...then I'll try and cut some time out of my schedule for this particular thread on Sunday evening.

I should also note here that the news is now reporting an new massive drop in Liberal polling results since the latest revelations about all of that massive corruption. And I have some serious issues with macdoc on this very subject. (he's been lording Paul Martin's "victory" over me for some months now...and I can hardly wait to rub his nose in the absolute reality, now that the Liberal chickens have come home to roost.)

So...I might just be a bit distracted from this particular side issue right now. Especially while I pursue a situation that has been a burr under my saddle since about fifteen minutes after I first got here, BTW. 

There are bigger fish to fry at this particular moment in time. Hope you understand.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> I think that it will require several hours of searching and quoting to find all of the many threads and posts where you predicted doom and gloom for the middle east, Ironmac.


As I post this, you've been on for over an hour and a half. You've even been able to find an old post about the Liberals' so-called Mafia links.



MacNutt said:


> And even then, you will likely try to minimise those previous (and obviously wrong) predictions...or, you will attempt to show them in some better light.


You obviously don't take the time to read my posts. I said that I won't be defending the posts but that if others say that the posts are wrong then I will admit it.



MacNutt said:


> Do you REALLY want to go there?


Yes, let's do go there. Stop yakking and put up. You sound more scared than a cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

From "The Quotations of Chairman Macnutt" -- "Life is what happens when you are making other plans. Consistency requires you to be as ignorant today as you were a year ago. Years ago I knew everything; now I know nothing; education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance."

Take care, IronMac, take care. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I posted, but never mind - I decided I don't want to get involved in this one.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, just like the words of Peter the Wise, we need voices of calm and reason from people such as you. Let your voice be heard throughout ehMacLand.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you. I just decided that since I don't follow politics at the moment I did not have anything that I could truthfully add to the conversation - and if others don't already know, as adults, how they are behaving then it is not my responsibility to point it out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, sometimes the voice of reason, like the voice in the wilderness, is heard. Granted, it usually gets lost in the roar of rhetoric, but there are times when it is as calming and relevant as a springtime breeze.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

IronMac, perhaps its time for you to add a put up or shut up link in your sig? It guarantees *no* direct response from MacNutt - been there, done that 

As for Canadian healthcare in a state of virtual collapse - yes it is under pressure and can be improved but it is not wasting money. Ontario now publishes wait times for various procedures. Meanwhile, I'll offer this perspective from Andre Picard which was in the Globe and Mail this week:




> There was a fascinating story earlier this week in the Los Angeles Times about a growing underclass of Americans who have been dubbed the "insured poor."
> 
> Reporter Daniel Costello told some chilling tales about working stiffs struggling mightily to pay their monthly health-insurance premiums. What was noteworthy is that the people profiled -- the working poor, middle-class white-collar and blue-collar workers, small business owners -- all had stable, long-term employment, yet they were all on the precipice of joining the 45 million Americans without any health coverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

As I write this...MacNutt's been posting for over two hours. Surely, it can't be that hard to find three examples out of the "many" predictions where I've been wrong.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.


A couple of more days of watching MacNutt avoid my challenge and I may change my nick to *"Longshanks, Hammer of the Scots"*.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

used to be jwoodget

thanks for pointing out that great article. eye opening and well written. i lived in the states for three years and i well know the difficulties and perils of privatized health care, to the point where i spent one third of each year with "catastrophic" health insurance only - $200 000 coverage with a $5 000 deductible. while my contract wasn't covering me, it was all i could afford. for one summer, i couldn't even afford that, so i rolled the dice. not at all an uncommon situation.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I read every post, and the only one that sticks in my mind is Cameos... "Good grief!"

God bless you girl. You are priceless!

-Howie


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

And as I write this I can attest to the uphill battle MacNutt will have in trying to prove IronMac wrong. I think I've done it once or twice in all of our time together (and it's been a loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg time).


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

gwilikers - thank you


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MsMittens said:


> And as I write this I can attest to the uphill battle MacNutt will have in trying to prove IronMac wrong. I think I've done it once or twice in all of our time together (and it's been a loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg time).


Yes, I think our resident "Nutt" may in fact share your thoughts on this. It is past the "High Noon" of last night when Macnutt was to go on the offensive.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

iPetie said:


> Yes, I think our resident "Nutt" may in fact share your thoughts on this. It is past the "High Noon" of last night when Macnutt was to go on the offensive.


I can't believe that he's going to let down so many of his fans!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I can't believe that he's going to let down so many of his fans!!!


I'm personally really disapointed, I've been waaaaaaaaaaiting for the valiant and dangerous Scott to show. I'd be afraid, IronMac, very afraid!
Trust Someone on This!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry about being a day late. Had guests for much of the weekend (which is why my posts were all VERY late at night on friday and saturday). Too exhausted by sunday evening to do anything but sleep.

Okay...I've just spent three solid hours using the vbulletin search engine (advanced) and looking for any posts that Ironmac has made over the last two years with regards to the middle east and Iraq. Now my eyes are all squinty and my head is aching from all of that wasted time.

Found a few. But only a few. Which means one of two things to me.

a) Ironmac, who not only has a vast and broad interest in this region of the world, who has toured much of it and apparently even contributed to a book on the subject...has only made a few (a dozen or so?) actual posts here at ehmac about the middle east. Yeah, right.

b) The vBulletin "search engine" is not particularly good at "searching". (why does this not surprise me, given all of the bugs that so many here have complained about since we did the big switch.)

Note here: when I searched for Ironmac and used the keyword "islam" (advanced search) I got ZERO hits for "more than a year ago". Only ONE for the period since then till now. Hardly seems likely, does it. About the same results for "Hussein" and "Iraq" and on and on and on...

So I gave up on the search engine...and I dug back through the archives for an hour or two. YIKES that takes a looong time!

I did find a few rare gems. I'll share them with you when I've found some more. Perhaps I'll have the time and patience to do the work that the search engine doesn't seem to be capable of, in the next few nights. 

Meanwhile, some of the guys are having a cookout elsewhere at this forum and I'm going to book outa here and join them. Featured on the menu is slow-roasted macdoc cooked over hot coals and basted with liquid crow. I'm gonna grab a six-pack and head over there! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Found a few. But only a few. Which means one of two things to me.
> 
> a) Ironmac, who not only has a vast and broad interest in this region of the world, who has toured much of it and apparently even contributed to a book on the subject...has only made a few (a dozen or so?) actual posts here at ehmac about the middle east. Yeah, right.


Maybe it also means that you're wrong about how many bad predictions I've made? 

Lest anyone get the wrong idea...I (along with a couple of dozen other people) contributed to the second edition of The Lonely Planet guide to Syria and Jordan. Good memory on that one, MacNutt! 



MacNutt said:


> Note here: when I searched for Ironmac and used the keyword "islam" (advanced search) I got ZERO hits for "more than a year ago". Only ONE for the period since then till now. Hardly seems likely, does it.


Very likely since I don't know much about the religion. I tend not to post about things I don't know. 



MacNutt said:


> I did find a few rare gems. I'll share them with you when I've found some more.


So, a few rare gems versus the "many" instances of where my predictions were wrong? How few? One? Two? Maybe three?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> b) The vBulletin "search engine" is not particularly good at "searching". (why does this not surprise me, given all of the bugs that so many here have complained about since we did the big switch.)


Yeah sure when in doubt blame the software, why don't you just admit that you haven't found anything on IronMac and be done with it.

Laterz


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

K_OS, I once had a student, back in the pre-word processor days, who blamed all of the spelling mistakes contained in his paper on his typewriter.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

pssst!...macnutt...google is your friend:

ironmac +site:ehmac.ca - 580 hits

and for reference:

macnutt +site:ehmac.ca - 7530 hits!

good luck,

miguel


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Precious Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And true!!! I have heard all sorts of stories, but the classic was the one I had to explain to my son's teacher re our dog actually eating up half of his math homework assignment. Daisy (aka "Destructo Daisy") was a chewer of any and all paper products, and she somehow got hold of his homework.


Re Macnutt's extensive search ("Note here: when I searched for Ironmac and used the keyword 'islam' (advanced search) I got ZERO hits for "more than a year ago"), I wonder if he might have gotten a more accurate search had he spelled the religion correctly, as in Islam?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Dr G. I just did a search on IronMac and it came back with 17 pages just from the last 365 days so either MacNutt is taking his time on this challenge or he has given up under the weight of all that reading.

Laterz


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

K-OS, my only experience with challenging Macnutt was when he posted that a potential new member told him that she did not want to join a Mac forum where the main poster used a Dell. I challenged him to put it to a free and fair vote of any and all ehMacLanders to "throw me off the island" of ehMacLand until I got my iBook, and I would abide by their decision. He went silent and never brought up the subject again, other than a snipe here or there, which I ignore.

I said it then, and I shall say it now, stand up to a bully and they will back down every time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

K_OS said:


> I just did a search on IronMac and it came back with 17 pages just from the last 365 days


I'm on here wayyyyyyyyyyy too much!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

As I write this...MacNutt seems to have been online for almost *six* hours!  

There may still be some surprises before he logs off for the night so *bring them on!*


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yet another day/night goes by without MacNutt showing up here in this arena. Will he ever? What happened to that scion of a very fierce Highland Scot clan? Has he gotten lost despite the search directions he's been given by kind-hearted strangers?

Stay tuned, folks!


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

IronMac said:


> I'm on here wayyyyyyyyyyy too much!!!



I keep saying that but you don't listen (then again, who am I to talk? on Antionline I get 1320 pages in a year...  )


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

From another thread:



> MacNutt:
> Yeah Ironmac. Six hours "posting"
> 
> Versus six hours of NOT posting...and six hours of squinting through old threads, and suffering through the mountains of dreck that macdoc has written over the past three or four years. Blecchhh.
> ...


Yeah I think he's letting this challenge go as a matter of fact I think I see him tucking his quilt between his leggs and running back towards the Highlands.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> mountains of dreck that macdoc has written over the past three or four years. Blecchhh.


*I'd be 100% thrilled if you never read or reply to things I write ever again *. :clap:
Go for it........couldn't please me more.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And there came a day when Macdoc reached the mountain top, and saw below the passing parade of the myriad of thoughts, ideas and feelings presented by the multitude of ehMacLanders. And he called out to the many ehMacLanders who ran about without direction, "Verily, I say unto you to look up, my friends, and see the sky. Do not forget what an enlightened person is capable of achieving. For what you are to be you are just now becoming."

Sadly, the multitudes, except for a few, did not heed the wise words of the Prophet Macdoc.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

MacNutt on Apr. 8/05 said:


> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.
> 
> Prepare yourself laddie. Sharpen your blade and tighten your mind. You'll need both of them to be in very fine fettle, if you want to survive.
> 
> ...


Yup, for the umpteenth time Mr. MacNutt has been proven to be nothing more than a wind bag. When he shows in Calgary, they'll have a phrase for his type of cowboy. 

All hat, no cattle.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm just waiting for that moment when it is revealed that IM and MN are elaborately constructed aliases for the same disgruntled dell customer service rep. (At that point, I will sell everything and live on the roof in preparation for the "visitors")


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Toca Loca Nation said:


> (At that point, I will everything and live on the roof in preparation for the "visitors")


In that case, brace yourself....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TLN, if they are one and the same, I shall join you up on the roof. If Macnutt and Macdoc are one and the same, I shall jump off this roof.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

_I'm going to temporarily borrow MacNutt's style of exaggerated rhetoric to make this post._

So several days and many posts later and NOTHING at all from the oh-so-fierce highland Scot to back up his dire threat.    

Just a few weary and whining excuses about the search software. Other than that all we hear are crickets.  

We are all WAITING for your explanation, Mr. MacNutt, or will your business suddenly become very busy???   

We're all WAITING for you to post your "inevitable consequences".  

All hat, NO CATTLE!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, play fair and stick to the "high road",

By the way, what exactly is the literal meaning of "All hat, NO CATTLE!!"?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

All hat, no cattle.

This big tough-talking, swaggering cowboy's got himself a nice big Stetson, but he's never come within a mile of a cow. A fake.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Aw ....how fair is that to cowboys.....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Urban Cowboy.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Waitin waitin
I've been waitin
Waitin waitin
All my life
That light keeps on
Hidin from me
But it someday just might take my sight
Waitin waitin

- A. Weinstein


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Should we even start a 10 count on this fight or was it over before it began?

Laterz


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like Mr. MacNutt tripped himself up on his own braggadocio and bluster.

Hmmm, where'd he go anyway? Funny how he reserves the right to disappear for days on end, yet when someone doesn't reply to one of *his* challenges within the hour, he loudly accuses them of hiding. Maybe he's still trying to find some evidence that he can post here.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

He's in a corner, hunched in the fetal position, with a puddle of his own... stuff beneath his feet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Remember what Alan Funt would say, "Someday, somewhere, when you least expect it, someone will come up to you and say 'Smile, Macnutt is here'." I always liked Candid Camera.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

GA said:


> Funny how he reserves the right to disappear for days on end, yet when someone doesn't reply to one of his challenges within the hour, he loudly accuses them of hiding.


I've been pointing that out for a while now. Woo double standard.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

PB said:


> I've been pointing that out for a while now. Woo double standard.


Yup PB, I know you have. He never seems to listen though. He pulled it on me recently in another thread, while also misrepresenting my POV. I can't even count how many of my questions he's dodged, and of course there's your own long-standing challenge. But he never fails to still demand immediate answers to his fallacious arguments.

Seems like with this thread his exaggerated threats weren't quite up to the task.


MacNutt said:


> Prepare yourself laddie. Sharpen your blade and tighten your mind.


LMAO!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Waaaay to much energy is spent following his bait. We should know better by now......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> with a puddle of his own... stuff beneath his feet.


 newly bio filtered tequila perhaps 

Well Harper himself started the old backpedal on election timing today........maybe somebody put some quick set glue on the lipflappers......


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

K_OS said:


> Should we even start a 10 count on this fight or was it over before it began?


I won't count anything out until the taxidermist calls.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Maybe he's still trying to find some evidence that he can post here.


Well, I have posted quite a bit here so he might be feverishly going through the posts even as we speak.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

UTBJW said:


> Waaaay to much energy is spent following his bait. We should know better by now......


That's the problem with internet trolls, though, isn't it. I don't know about others, but I'm personally under no illusions that I would ever get the troller to agree with me or admit to being off base, as in making up facts or using misleading and fallacious arguments. But when there's an issue that I care about being discussed and the troller is posting outright bad information, knowingly or unknowingly, or making false arguments, it's very difficult to not respond to that or just ignore it, thinking that other readers may be mislead by it.

MacNutt has hinted on a few occasions that he finds pleasure in making others jump through hoops to debate his arguments, and when his argument is disproved, he just ignores it and continues to post the same rhetoric, in hopes of snagging someone else. This makes him a troller, IMO.

This is also why it's quite satisfying to see him fall flat on his face in this thread, by not being able to back up his assertions about Ironmac's supposed bad calls, especially after so much bragging. It's also entertaining to see how obviously his double standard is on display here, after much loud crowing a few days ago about others disappearing from ehMac.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> someone will come up to you and say 'Smile, Macnutt is here'." I always liked Candid Camera.


I wouldn't do that...I've got some pretty fast reflexes.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

IronMac surveys the wide open field of battle...the sky is blue with the startling clarity of spring after an oh-so-grey winter...the scent of fresh green growth is in the air...and all around there is the soft cacophony of birdsong. 

IronMac smirks to himself, "It is well that war is so terrible, lest we should grow too fond of it."


My apologies to Robert E. Lee.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not the first face plant either. 
I planted a "lure statement" ( clearly indicated by the edit date and supported by before adn after screen shots of course ) about my enthusing about McGuinty or some such and sure enough he dredged it up and waved it around.
Only piece he could find and it was sting.  
That was after he flat out made up statements attributing them to me and putting them in quotation marks. First of all they could not be found and there was a give away misspell on one that the only person on the board to misspell it that way before was......you guessed.....Macnutt. 

Don't think he ever forgave me for that. He was going about with dark mutterings about rewrites and edits etc for months.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess I missed that entertainment, MacDoc.

Where can we view such entertainment?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Actually, the one that MacDoc did wasn't quite as entertaining as this.

Am I the only one that is getting tired of hearing MacNutt called an alcoholic?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"IronMac surveys the wide open field of battle...the sky is blue with the startling clarity of spring after an oh-so-grey winter...the scent of fresh green growth is in the air...and all around there is the soft cacophony of birdsong."

Then, as if by chance, a low rumble comes from the west. The villagers flew in horror, leaving IronMac the Brave alone on the field of battle. The rumbling from the west grow louder, and the birds fall silent..........and the air is still........and the sky grows dark.

Could this be where IronMac the Brave meets his maker???? Or, is this where IronMac the Brave crosses the Rubicon, and with this crossing, changes the destiny of us all???

In the words of the Prophet from the East, "We shall see."


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's the new excuse.


MacNutt said:


> No...that would be as in "I've been wrestling this particular giant grizzly bear for about three years now...and I'm finally winning the fight. About to floor the sucker and skin it alive. Excuse me if, during all of this knock down drag out carnage, I fail to notice that there is a small yappy dog tugging at my pantleg and trying to get my attention at the same time."


What ever happened to "Last chance old buddy. Walk away and we can continue our happy jousting...or stay on this track and deal with the inevitable consequences.

Your call."?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said he was getting to this thread, and then never did.

How disappointing.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

How typical.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Must be too busy hypnotizing chickens. It's peak season and there's a waiting list THIS LONG!


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I wish he (MacNutt) would reply to IM already. You guys only see IM for the brief periods he's online here. I get the joy of listening to him 24/7 about the lack of response thus far. 

Sigh.

I need some better headphones for my iPod.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MsMittens said:


> I get the joy of listening to him 24/7 about the lack of response thus far.
> 
> Sigh.


That situation could be remedied.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Just a quick note: MacNutt made quite a few posts this evening over the course of what looks to be just over an hour, and yet still passed this thread over. Interesting, that.

For reference (mostly mine) his last post this evening.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like MacNutt's avoiding this thread...he's had lots of time to respond. It's too bad we can't send beaters into the bush to flush him out.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Give me a "C"!
Give me an "O"!
Give me a "W"!
Give me a.................

And, no, it doesn't stand for "cow"!


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't understand why you would bother in the 1'st place. Judging from what I've read, It seems like a waste of time..,IMO


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Good question! And, unlike MacNutt, I'm going to answer it. 

A. This thread shows that the guy is:

1. a liar
2. a coward
3. a hypocrite

Of course, if he comes back with my "bad" calls then he's absolved of all (most?) of the above.

B. Toasts his crediblity out the wazoo.
C. Gives everyone a happy feeling. 
D. Will focus it all in one location so that it will be like an 800 lb gorilla on his back everywhere he goes.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yooo hoooo...MacNutt!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

IronMac said:


> Yooo hoooo...MacNutt!!!


Maybe he's making like a badger and hiding underground, I wonder if DR.G and the Doxies would be interested in some freelance work?

Laterz


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

K_OS, no thanks. I think that IronMac should accept the fact that Macnutt is right, since he is always correct, and move on with his life. For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "You all need to learn one simple rule and live with it -- I am correct and you are not. Trust me on this."

So, as much as the doxies need the exercise, no freelance work for them re this gig. Sorry.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt, we know you're out there...time to face your destiny.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In "The World According to Macnutt" it is written that "Those who are always correct need not concern themselves with destiny. For when one is always correct, he/she is able to rewrite history to suit any change."


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> In "The World According to Macnutt" it is written that "Those who are always correct need not concern themselves with destiny. For when one is always correct, he/she is able to rewrite history to suit any change."


Unfortunately, for MacNutt, he's faced with someone who makes it a mission to be always right.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

IronMac, I hear what you are saying. However, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Beware of false prophets, those who make it a mission to be right all of the time. For this is impossible, in that only I am correct all of the time. Many may try to be correct most of the time, but few succeed. I am the way to correctness, so you should place your faith in me and only me. Trust me on this."

So, my friend IM, good luck and Godspeed on your path, for it shall be a difficult journey.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

IronMac don't let it consume you or you shall become Ahab and MacNutt shall become your White Whale.

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

K_OS said:


> IronMac don't let it consume you or you shall become Ahab and MacNutt shall become your White Whale.
> 
> Laterz


He's not my White Whale but he's going to be the biggest largemouth (is that redundant?) that's going to ever be mounted on my wall!  

He's going to admit that he's wrong or, as I've said before, this challenge will be like an 800 lb gorilla on his back wherever he goes.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt's been on almost all night...and he still can't even get together those "few rare gems"? Pathetic!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Clearly one of the the problems MacNutt has had from day one is that he can't handle the technological advancements that make it easy for me, you -- pretty much anyone to (re)search information on the web (or this site for that matter) and find key data to use in their post.

In fact, he's been burned by a cleverly laid booby trap (snicker) by MacDoc that proved MacNutt doesn't really _read_ your posts, but in fact skims them and fills the gaps in himself.

C'est la vie.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Poor MacNutt... can't handle IronMac's "_put up, or shut up_"... deja vu all over again.  Too bad he can't back up the claims you made about IronMac. The last ditch attempt to call off the heat, eh? Where's the priceless gems you were so gleefully ready to unleash?

Oh well... I guess he got his ceasefire. 

*BUT*

In celebration for the temporary peace between the two juggernauts, I submit a best-of highlight reel to "watch" the dramatic vignettes that played before our eyes... queue up _Simply the Best_ by Tina Turner and begin:



> Okay. Hope you are ready for this.
> 
> I also hope you can wait until tomorrow night to begin the festivities. I have no desire to burn you down to a stump this late at night. In fact...I have no intention or desire to do this at all. It just creates enemies and eliminates good sparring partners.
> 
> ...





> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.
> 
> Prepare yourself laddie. Sharpen your blade and tighten your mind. You'll need both of them to be in very fine fettle, if you want to survive.
> 
> ...





> Ironmac, et al....
> 
> Just got back from a bit of late friday night mayhem. My schedule is filled until sunday night at the very earliest ( I DO actually have a real life away from this forum, after all).
> 
> ...





> I think that it will require several hours of searching and quoting to find all of the many threads and posts where you predicted doom and gloom for the middle east, Ironmac.
> 
> And even then, you will likely try to minimise those previous (and obviously wrong) predictions...or, you will attempt to show them in some better light. Especially given what we now know and accept as the current reality.
> 
> ...





> If not...then I'll try and cut some time out of my schedule for this particular thread on Sunday evening.
> 
> ... removed the boring part...
> 
> ...


...

_FADE TO BLACK_










That was beautiful. *sniff*


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Oh well... I guess he got his ceasefire.


No no...that's my ceasefire...MacNutt has nothing to do with it...if he wants, I am more than willing and able to go back on the warpath.  

P.S. That Celine Dion bit was classic! LOL!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> ...
> 
> _FADE TO BLACK_
> 
> ...


<img src="http://www.websmileys.com/sm/sad/310.gif">

That was beatutiful MannyP

Laterz


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

Ha! I got IronMac twice this weekend with wrong calls... 

*gloat gloat gloat*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Iron Mac your message box is full.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Just noticed this thread got mentioned in another thread, so I thought I'd bump it. In case I missed it, just what did ever happen to the Sage of Salt Spring's earth-shattering reply, anyway??


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Just noticed this thread got mentioned in another thread, so I thought I'd bump it. In case I missed it, just what did ever happen to the Sage of Salt Spring's earth-shattering reply, anyway??


In case you haven't noticed, the Earth is still going on its merry way around the Sun in one piece.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Øh gosh...Gratuitous Applesauce and Ironmac. All alone, and desperately trying to get some sort of a leftoid cheering squad together. 

Without very much luck, it would seem... 

What a shock. Welll...not really. The world has shifted away from your particular ideology...but you might not have noticed, while it happened. Too deeply indoctrinated, I'd suspect. Not at all ready to see what is really happening all around you.

Too consumed with hate for anyone who is NOT in your particular corner. Too ready to attack that person in order to help support your dying ideals...instead of listening to what that person might have to say...

Closed minds. Exclusion. The inability to even consider any other ideas outside the ones you've been spoon fed for so long. Hard lines drawn, while your ideology fails miserably in the public eye...

And no way to admit that it was all wrong without admitting that the basic ideology was also deeply flawed. Right from the get-go..

So...you stiffen up and batten down the hatches. And put on a brave face. No matter what.

And this is....

The sound of one hand clapping.....


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, macnutt, did you ever answer IronMac's challenge?

Or are you just spewing hot air (and that's being charitable) as usual?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL! Another fine comic posting by Senor 'Nutt. 

This one with a surrealistic flavour and an unusual mystical Zen reference at the end. Bravo!! Huzzah!

I guess this must be the take no prisoners style promised earlier in this thread by MacNutt. It must be what he promised us all with his post #4 in this thread:


MacNutt said:


> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.
> 
> Prepare yourself laddie. Sharpen your blade and tighten your mind. You'll need both of them to be in very fine fettle, if you want to survive.
> 
> ...


But now, looking at the original promise of fireworks, I feel strangely unsatisfied. We were all looking forward to some rip-roaring good entertainment, but it really hasn't been delivered. What were those oh-so-scary "inevitable consequences"???

I'm on the edge of my computer chair waiting for the exciting final act.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Originally Posted by MacNutt


> IronMac...you are about to face off with a Highland Scot. From a very old and VERY fierce clan.


I find it difficult to believe any man can be "fierce" when he's wearing a skirt.
Ok, maybe if it's a windy day.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think the "highlights reel" pretty much sums it up. Much chest beating was witnessed... alas not much else happened.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The sound of one hand clapping....." MacNutt, I knew you were a closet Zen master all along. Now, try to get others to hear the sound of a full moon's reflection upon a still lake. We are all one with the Universe, my brother.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Originally Posted by MacNutt
> 
> 
> I find it difficult to believe any man can be "fierce" when he's wearing a skirt.
> Ok, maybe if it's a windy day.


HEY, NOW!!! 

I'll have you know that NO Highland Warrior ever actually wore a kilt...a "skirt" as you so gamely put it...when in full battle mode.

Those were just for everyday wear.

Actually, it is a little known fact that we Highlanders dressed up in formal ball gowns...usually form-fitting ones loaded with sequins...before we waded into a battle with our five foot long Claymore's drawn and ready.

And, we usually accessorised rather well too. Black fishnet stockings and lots of diamond jewelry. Nice spike heeled pumps usually rounded out the package. 

Imagine a famous screaming "Highland Charge" with a whole bunch of big hairy Scots yelling and flying straight towards you...while wearing ball gowns! And stockings! And diamond pendants!  

It's no wonder that the short little Romans...who'd conquered every single race up to that point...suddenly decided to back off and build a giant wall to keep us out!  

I'm guessing that they MIGHT just have thought that we were a little bit _CRAZY_ . And wanted no part of that particular brand of "craziness".  

(_Hey...whatever WORKS!_) At least we stopped the Romans cold in their tracks. No one else had been able to do that.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> At least we stopped the Romans cold in their tracks. No one else had been able to do that.


Actually, no. Wrong on two counts.

A. The Romans were never defeated by the Picts/Scots. They just decided not to go any further because there was nothing worthwhile to go after.
B.. In at least one other instance, the Parthians were able to check Roman ambitions in the Middle East.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

There is just no humour in you, Ironmac. None at all.  

Someone drop you on your funnybone when you were a kid? And you had to have it removed? Never to crack a smile again? 

(BTW...re-read what you have posted just above...and the quote from me that you have chosen. Did I say "defeated"? No...I said "stopped")

Sayyyy...maybe you just need to get a bit of fun and laughter into your life! 

Have you ever thought about becoming a member of the Frisbeetyrian faith? Those guys are ALWAYS having a gas!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> There is just no humour in you, Ironmac. None at all.
> 
> Someone drop you on your funnybone when you were a kid? And you had to have it removed? Never to crack a smile again?
> 
> (BTW...re-read what you have posted just above...and the quote from me that you have chosen. Did I say "defeated"? No...I said "stopped")


Just wanted to make sure that people didn't end up with the wrong impression.  BTW, the Romans were never "stopped" by the Scots/Picts. It was their decision not to go any further.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

IronMac said:


> Just wanted to make sure that people didn't end up with the wrong impression.  BTW, the Romans were never "stopped" by the Scots/Picts. It was their decision not to go any further.


Yeah. Sure they did. After invading and conquering everything in sight...and then, after clashing with the Picts a few times...they simply "decided not to go any further". 

You know...last time I was at the Grand Canyon, I walked up to the edge of the precipice and looked over. I noted the lack of solid ground in front of me...and also noted with certainty that I would die a horrible death if I were to take one more step in that particular direction.

And you know what? "I simply decided not to go any further."


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Actually, the issue of why the Romans never want further north is somewhat disputed. In the 100s AD, when all this was going on, the fairly successful guy in charge of Roman force in Britain, Agricola, was recalled to Rome he was replaced by a a series of guys who were either unwilling or unable to go any further north. It's not clear which, but it is likely (and accepted as the more likely situation by some historians[1]) that the benefits of conquering the north were outstripped by the costs it would take to do so, and thus the Romans were happy to sit behind Hadrians Wall and the Antonine Wall.

That's not to say they were entirely stopped, either. A few times in later years the Romans invaded north and kicked the crap out of the locals. Most notably in 209 AD when Severus defeated the Caledonians and secured their surrender.

[1] It's worth noting that there are few, if any, interpretations of that time period that are universally accepted.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Yeah. Sure they did. After invading and conquering everything in sight...and then, after clashing with the Picts a few times...they simply "decided not to go any further".
> 
> You know...last time I was at the Grand Canyon, I walked up to the edge of the precipice and looked over. I noted the lack of solid ground in front of me...and also noted with certainty that I would die a horrible death if I were to take one more step in that particular direction.
> 
> And you know what? "I simply decided not to go any further."


I think the Romans looked at the cold, windy, grassy highland and just said; "Screw it. It's just too damn cold. When do we get back to Rome? I haven't had a good broiled sparrow since we left Rome."

At least the Galls made a good ham.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> I think the Romans looked at the cold, windy, grassy highland and just said; "Screw it. It's just too damn cold. When do we get back to Rome? I haven't had a good broiled sparrow since we left Rome."
> 
> At least the Galls made a good ham.


Yep. And they built that heavily fortified wall all the way across northern Britain...the one that would seperate Roman occupied England from the wild eyed Picts... just because they loved to decorate. Those Italians always were a stylish lot.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Somehow I don't think that fact is going to break through Scottish pride, not matter how not-scottish MacNutt really is.

Ah well.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey, PB....you haven't seen me in the kilt yet. 

Or the sequined ballgown, for that matter.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> Hey, PB....you haven't seen me in the kilt yet.
> 
> Or the sequined ballgown, for that matter.


I knew there was a reason for the lack of a sporran....

ps - it's not a kilt without it...


----------

